# IBS-C and Birth Control Pills



## roxy318 (Jul 31, 2007)

Hello all. I am wondering if anyone has noticed a relationship between their IBS-C and taking birth control pills.I have been suffering with IBS for close to 12 years and have been on birth control pills for about the same time. I have been searching the internet for research on IBS and birth control pills, but I find very little.If anyone has any information as to a relationship between the two, please point me in the right direction.I am considering stopping my BC pills to see if it helps, but I do not want to make a hasty decision. I also suffer with cysts on my ovaries and don't want to increase the chance of getting one if there is no way Birth Control Pills cause IBS-C.Thanks!


----------



## 14040 (Mar 31, 2007)

roxy318 said:


> Hello all. I am wondering if anyone has noticed a relationship between their IBS-C and taking birth control pills.I have been suffering with IBS for close to 12 years and have been on birth control pills for about the same time. I have been searching the internet for research on IBS and birth control pills, but I find very little.If anyone has any information as to a relationship between the two, please point me in the right direction.I am considering stopping my BC pills to see if it helps, but I do not want to make a hasty decision. I also suffer with cysts on my ovaries and don't want to increase the chance of getting one if there is no way Birth Control Pills cause IBS-C.Thanks!


Do you have Polycystic Ovarian Syndrome? My IBS started when I first starting showing symptoms of PCOS, which had nothing to do with my birth control pills, just my entire body being out of whack. I feel better when I'm not on the pill and when I take Metformin.


----------



## roxy318 (Jul 31, 2007)

Bethany Aubre said:


> Do you have Polycystic Ovarian Syndrome? My IBS started when I first starting showing symptoms of PCOS, which had nothing to do with my birth control pills, just my entire body being out of whack. I feel better when I'm not on the pill and when I take Metformin.


No, I have not been diagnosed with Polycystic Ovarian Syndrome. So when you are off the birth control pills, you suffer less with your IBS?


----------



## megflyin (Jun 16, 2007)

I've often wondered about this too. I started taking BC pills in May 2006 and my IBS started shortly after. I really don't want the problem to be the BC pills because I love them, but perhaps that's what it is.


----------



## 14040 (Mar 31, 2007)

roxy318 said:


> No, I have not been diagnosed with Polycystic Ovarian Syndrome. So when you are off the birth control pills, you suffer less with your IBS?


Yes, I have to say that my IBS improved when I got off of birth control.


----------



## roxy318 (Jul 31, 2007)

Bethany Aubre said:


> Yes, I have to say that my IBS improved when I got off of birth control.


Well I am going to try it. I am going to give it a year and see if it helps. I figure I need to give my body a few months at least to get adjusted, and then see what happens. If my IBS-C does not improve, then I will go back on them. I do like them, but Id rather feel better.Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## 21488 (Mar 30, 2006)

I've suffered IBS-D for about 13 or so years and have only recently come to the conclusion the birth control pill is what causes it. I also have polycystic ovaries (PCOS). Since coming off the pill my symptoms have gone away. Sadly my PCOS symptoms have gotten worse (body hair growth, acne etc) so I went to the doctor to try another contraceptive pill, after one day on it tonight I got the IBS-D back as bad as it usually was, which says to me it has to be the birth control pill... It frustrates me no-end the lack of information on it over the internet and with doctors themselves, the most I have found has been other discussions from sufferer's who've posted on forums asking the same question... or reporting the same finding that coming off the pill has stopped all their IBS symptoms. I'm left lost now as to if I have any other options to control my PCOS without going back on the pill. It's very frustrating, I wish I could find a doctor who was willing to put in the effort to come up with some alternative treatments.. the ones I have seen so far disagree that's what is causing it!


----------



## pinkcadillac (Aug 9, 2007)

roxy318 said:


> Hello all. I am wondering if anyone has noticed a relationship between their IBS-C and taking birth control pills.I have been suffering with IBS for close to 12 years and have been on birth control pills for about the same time. I have been searching the internet for research on IBS and birth control pills, but I find very little.If anyone has any information as to a relationship between the two, please point me in the right direction.I am considering stopping my BC pills to see if it helps, but I do not want to make a hasty decision. I also suffer with cysts on my ovaries and don't want to increase the chance of getting one if there is no way Birth Control Pills cause IBS-C.Thanks!


It could be. I was on them for a very long time - till age 46. I had a lot of trouble from them (so I say) including ovarian cysts, endometriosis, but most importantly gall stones (really only one, but it caused trouble). I only recently read that the pill can cause gall stones. I actually experienced and did a number of things when I went off the pill. I dropped 25 lbs like a hot potatoe then got motivated and continued on to lose 62 lbs with a lowfat diet (not calorie counting, just watching fat grams) for the gall bladder problem. I have had IBS-C for decades, starting from pregnancy (coincided with all those prenatal vits and iron) I started taking flax seed oil (one brand only so email me if interested in the name cause others can be rancid) and magnesium. I was able to get off the docusate I had been on for over 15 years and got totally straightened out - sometimes a little too much. Hope that helps. Carol


----------



## pinkcadillac (Aug 9, 2007)

musik said:


> I've suffered IBS-D for about 13 or so years and have only recently come to the conclusion the birth control pill is what causes it. I also have polycystic ovaries (PCOS). Since coming off the pill my symptoms have gone away. Sadly my PCOS symptoms have gotten worse (body hair growth, acne etc) so I went to the doctor to try another contraceptive pill, after one day on it tonight I got the IBS-D back as bad as it usually was, which says to me it has to be the birth control pill... It frustrates me no-end the lack of information on it over the internet and with doctors themselves, the most I have found has been other discussions from sufferer's who've posted on forums asking the same question... or reporting the same finding that coming off the pill has stopped all their IBS symptoms. I'm left lost now as to if I have any other options to control my PCOS without going back on the pill. It's very frustrating, I wish I could find a doctor who was willing to put in the effort to come up with some alternative treatments.. the ones I have seen so far disagree that's what is causing it!


Without knowing your age I wouldn't be recommending but can say that I use estrogen cream since I cannot take oral - BC pills are no longer an option due to ligation and my age, but I have less facial hair on the cream and not sure if my age or the cream helps the acne. Haven't had it bad for years but occasionally break out when I get my faux-period cause I went right into menopause when I went off the pill which is just another reason I should have gotten off it earlier. I am 50 now, went off them at 46. Carol


----------



## roxy318 (Jul 31, 2007)

Wow, thanks for your information. I agree that there is not nearly enough information about IBS and birth control pills. In case anyone is interested, I have stopped the pill about 3 weeks ago and my IBS-C symptoms have already slightly improved.I was on Ovcan 35. I started over 10 years ago on Orthro TriCyclen, then Orthro Cyclen then Ovcon and every step of the way my IBS-C got worse. I am assuming it will take a full 6-12 months before I can tell for sure if my IBS-C symptoms really go away. But I will keep you posted.I really don't think there is enough information about the effects of birth control on a woman's body. IBS-C sufferers should carefully consider taking birth control. I too have not found any doctors who attempted to study a link between IBS-C and BC pills. But my gastro doctor says there could be a link due to the high amount of hormones and steriods in BC pills. Steriods? Did anyone know they were taking steriods? I didnt. I knew the hormones, but steriods? Wow.Anyone, thanks again for everyones feedback.


----------



## 13863 (Mar 23, 2007)

OMG, great question. I was just thinking about this very thing. My problems started after I started the pill. I have been on it ever since I was in my late teens.I am so desperate to know if this could be related.I just switched to a pill that shortens your cycle. I took the first one today.I was on Ortho Tricyclen & most recently, Ortho Tricylen Lo (lower hormones). But now I am on a whole different brand. If I find out that is what it causing it I will be so mad. And happy too.


----------



## 13863 (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi Carol, thanks again for the flax oil recommendation. I got it & started taking some today before I ate some steamed vegetables. I am gonna try to add it every day.I also started magensium about a week or so ago.I am still really bloated and hope something works soon.


----------



## 13863 (Mar 23, 2007)

I am thinking of stopping the birth control pills. I just went on vacation & was miserable for the first few days until I hit the four days that I am off the pills (where you take those sugar pills or not). Well I went so much better those four days. I may keep taking the pills until I have to stop again for the four days & see if anything happens again.I am on my second month of a new pill that makes your period shorter.I am guessing that I am taking even more hormones now then with the Ortho Tricyclen Lo I was on for long time.Please post if anyone has had similar experience & it impoved or didn't. I see someone posted that they did and it gives me hope at least.


----------

